# trail camera - grey fox



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Finally got a scanner to share some pics. Caught this grey on cam behind house. Trying out different things other than getting more pics of my (pet  ) deer herd. Also can anyone tell me how to downsize my pics so they dont take up as much room/ file space? Hope to share more soon, working on getting a good coyote pic - has'nt happened yet. Thanks - Bob


----------



## Richie (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice pic of the grey. I'm looking to pick one up myself. A trail camera not the grey. Although it would look good in my scope too. What kind of camera do you have and what experience have you had with them. Good or bad. Want to get one before I go back home so I can set mine up behind the house and check on what kind of critters are travelling through. Had a couple of wolves close last year. Heard them but didn't see them. Would be awesome to get something like that on camera.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a non-typ dc-200 35mm. I just bought it in jan. , i would like to have a digital but at first wasnt willing to shell out the $$$, even though it would be alot eaiser with this comp. battery life is good ,it has 2- 9 volts that last quite a while i change the batt. in the camera more. but i have also been using it in very cold weather. Do a search on here about trail cameras been alot of talk about them in the past. i have had no malfunctions yet with this even though some people on here have with this model. there are a few other cam pics in my pictures.


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

nice pics alway wanted a trailcam looking this year
rick


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Sprytle,

Congratulations on a really fine picture!!! 

It sure is nice to get a prize like this on film.

Thanks for sharing this picture.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW - david, you also have some great pics really enjoyed them, especilly the red phase coyote and bobcat!! been trying for some time to get a coyote trail cam pic with no luck yet. Did miss big one calling a few weeks ago. Im going to start up trapping again next year, but this year the trail cam is my form of trapping. Congrats on your pics and success.-Bob


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

pictures. That gray is a beauty for sure. Is that what you were looking at the new 223 for?? Rich


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Well the 223 is because im really getting into this calling and now i know they are actually out there !!:evil: how you doing rich, feeling better?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

will be doing the show in Davison this Sunday. Been seeing woodchucks and hoping we get some warm weather to get out and pop a few!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Heres a pic of a grey visiting my carcass pile. The flash seemed to spook him and the coyotes, so I took the camera down after this pic.










-NC


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

grays over here. Sure are nice looking animals. Would make a cool hat.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Heres a couple of trailcam pics from this week. I put some fish scraps and a dab of coyote lure under a small pile of branches.


















-NC


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

VERY NICE!!!!! those are great pics northcountry! Thanks for sharing. - Bob  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NorthCountry,

Great Photos!!!

It is nice to see that the Red Fox and Grey Fox are getting along. Catching these guys on film, I imagine must be almost as exciting as out smarting them with a good dirt hole set  .

Really enjoy these wild life photos! Keep them coming.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Dave, I enjoyed trapping so much this year that I dont want it to end...so I'm "non-contact" trapping now  The truth is, I just hate to see the trail cam sitting on a shelf in my den, when it could be out back by the creek. I have been catching alot of whitefish and have plenty of scraps for bait. I cover the scraps so that crows and ravens dont see it and clog up all the trailcam memory with their dumb photos. 

I've also got shots of deer and squirrels...but what I am hoping to get is mink, bobcat and coyote. I've only had the cam out for a couple of days.

Spyrtle, my camera is a Stealthcam digital....but I would not suggest that anyone buy one unless they are willing to use an auxillary battery (12v). This thing will eat a set of fresh AA batts every 2 days.

-NC


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Huntsmen27,

We have them on this side of the state. I have actually picked up several roadkills around the Flint area. Yes, everyone else, it was legal ... did it with a scientific collectors permit.

Larry A


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

A couple trailcam pics from last night. Probably the same old critters that I got pics of last week. 
I also got shots of deer, turkey and a grey squirrel. Hoping for something less common, soon! 



















-NC


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice pics NC, got mine out also. like you i took some fish ( parts ) and buried them in a brushpile and spread the liquid all over . Ill check it this weekend and hopefully get some pics up on this thread soon! -Bob


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Beautiful Red Fox! I like the fact that he is looking straight at the camera. 

How exciting!!!

Thanks for Sharing!


----------

